# How much of a death sentence is upper eyelid exposure



## Noodlewhore (Dec 16, 2019)

Please aware and blackpill me


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 16, 2019)

someone the other day said that a little be UEE is natural but I look so much better when my eyes are hooded just cant fucking hold it for long. as long as it isn't too noticeable it isnt a big deal...so I've been told.


----------



## her (Dec 16, 2019)

Slight UEE is fine and completely normal. It only starts becoming a problem when it is too much.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Not a death sentence at all.


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 16, 2019)

Death sentence
dont let the prey eyed copers in this thread tell u otherwise


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 16, 2019)

death sentence if you curry


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 16, 2019)

if you get people saying you look high/sleepy/tired

pm me and i’ll lyk


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 16, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Please aware and blackpill me


Doesnt matter unless grotesque


----------



## Lumbersexual (Dec 16, 2019)

Death sentence if you also have NCT.
Major disability if it's just upper lid exposure.


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 16, 2019)

No the real death sentence is droopy lower eyelid and scleral show


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 16, 2019)

This guy has some UEE






It depends I'd say


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

*Slight upper eyelid exposure can even be BENEFICIAL* _if you have good bone structure and long lashes_, as this really “Prettyboy’s” your face:







































Note that the last example has a bit too much upper eyelid exposure in his left eye eyelid.


----------



## Tiddlywink (Dec 16, 2019)

It's not a death sentence.
Small or narrow skull is much worse. Basically overall size of anything. Being small = over.


----------



## shibo (Dec 16, 2019)

It isnt as bad as this site makes it out to be


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

shibo said:


> It isnt as bad as this site makes it out to be



*It’s only really bad (and more difficult to fix) **if it’s due to your browbone being too high, giving you a constantly sleepy look**; very common in South Asians:*





*There’s literally no way without surgery/fillers for these two men to not look sleepy all the time.*


----------



## shibo (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *It’s only really bad (and more difficult to fix) **if it’s due to your browbone being too high, giving you a constantly sleepy look**; very common in South Asians:*
> View attachment 195426


Yeah bug eyes are awful


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

shibo said:


> Yeah bug eyes are awful



Those aren’t even big eyes, per se. Bug eyes are when your eyes are popping out your eye socket, like Mesut Ozil.




Bug eyes are almost always accompanied by UEE, however. But they’re fixable with orbital decompression.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> View attachment 195426
> 
> 
> *There’s literally no way without surgery/fillers for these two men to not look sleepy all the time.*


If overcompensating for their ugliness by going into medicine doesn't work for them, they can maybe play the chameleon in Disney movies


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 17, 2019)

A thin narrow line of eyelid exposure along the upper eyelid is acceptable.

once your eyelids start looking like crescent moons its fucking over.


----------



## Aesthetic (Dec 17, 2019)

usually, slight upper eyelid exposure looks better than full-on hooding
but full-on upper eyelid exposure also looks like shit, altho dont fall for the muh hooded eyes meme.
The ideal is hooding by browbone not by skin that creates a aspie stare


----------



## Gonners (Dec 17, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> A thin narrow line of eyelid exposure along the upper eyelid is acceptable.
> 
> once your eyelids start looking like crescent moons its fucking over.



can you post an example? idk if mine are fucked or not


----------



## Brandon10 (Dec 21, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> usually, slight upper eyelid exposure looks better than full-on hooding
> but full-on upper eyelid exposure also looks like shit, altho dont fall for the muh hooded eyes meme.
> The ideal is hooding by browbone not by skin that creates a aspie stare


Best reply so far, can't believe how dumb the other faggots ITT are.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 22, 2019)

it's pretty bad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2019)

Only if it's mild aka droopy


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Best reply so far, can't believe how dumb the other faggots ITT are.


Tbh even Chico dont have full hooding. After watching thousands pics of him i reaized his one eye is just semi hooded and second has slight UEE which is covered by good lashes thats why he looks so good. 

IMO slight UEE > full hooding


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 18, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> *It’s only really bad (and more difficult to fix) **if it’s due to your browbone being too high, giving you a constantly sleepy look**; very common in South Asians:*
> View attachment 195426
> 
> 
> *There’s literally no way without surgery/fillers for these two men to not look sleepy all the time.*


I have extremely low set browbone/brows but still lots of UEE due to literally no fat there.

So close yet so far 🙁


----------



## Omari Mescudi (Jul 11, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> *It’s only really bad (and more difficult to fix) **if it’s due to your browbone being too high, giving you a constantly sleepy look**; very common in South Asians:*
> View attachment 195426
> 
> 
> *There’s literally no way without surgery/fillers for these two men to not look sleepy all the time.*


What surgery could the guy on the left get to fix his large upper eyelid?


----------



## 6485b025t (Nov 1, 2020)

Complete death sentence


----------

